# Question about All Living Things Multi Level Cage



## garrennsucks (Mar 30, 2018)

So I'm flip flopping between this cage and the more expensive critter nations, but there's something I'm not sure about. I know that with the Critter Nation setup, you can use the ladder between levels to close off the hole. I want this because I have males and females and until the females are spayed, I obviously don't want to house them together!


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

The All Living Things Multi-Level Small Animal Cage is actually a Critter Nation. PetSmart purchases them directly from Midwest Cages and slaps their own sticker on them. Sometimes they're cheaper at PetSmart, sometimes they're cheaper from other sources. 

You might also want to price out purchasing a single unit Critter Nation and an Add-on Unit to turn it into a double unit cage. It might be cheaper than buying the double unit cage from PetSmart. Once you get to checkout, there might be some additional weight/handling fees so I don't know what the exact total would be.

To block off the opening between units, you can also rotate the plastic pan so the openings don't line up or you can just purchase another full pan without the notched corner.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

...I just went through the checkout process at Dog.com and with the added charges, it's $222.77 to purchase the single unit and the add-on separately so it looks like PetSmart currently has the best price that I know of.


----------



## garrennsucks (Mar 30, 2018)

Oh I didn't realize it was the same thing. I thought it was just knockoff since, you know, it's just a double and you can't make it into two singles. But good to know.
Yeah as of right now it's cheaper on the petsmart website and I'm fairly sure I can get them to price match if it's not the same price in store.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Bring a friend (or three), the box weighs over a hundred pounds!


----------



## Topple (Jan 11, 2018)

I have this cage, and moved it from my car to my apartment all by myself. I am not a strong woman. It was awful. So yes - bring friends, if you can! Or a dolly. Or anything to make it easier on yourself. But I really like the cage overall, I think it's a good choice.

The cage is awesome for being able to close off the top from the bottom levels with the ramp. Sometimes I do this when I just want to clean part of the cage at once without disturbing my boys, but it would also work perfectly for separating boys from girls


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

Beware that rats can copulate even if separated by the bars of a cage. In other words separating the two levels won't be enough, unless there is enough space between the two, or a solid floor.


----------



## garrennsucks (Mar 30, 2018)

Yeah but it's on top of the other... and it comes with a pan in between. I really don't think there's any reason to worry about copulating LOL


----------

